# Beef round tip roast cap off usda choice



## MI Smoke (Oct 4, 2011)

Any tips on what to do with a beef round tip roast cap?    I picked one up at Costco.
Reverse sear?  garlic, pepper, salt?  Temp?  
Thanks


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you have a rotisserie us that, if not do a reverse sear.

I also like to stud my roasts with garlic but since you are only going to cook the roast for a short time you won't benefit much from using whole cloves. What I like to do is crush some whole cloves of garlic and some whole peppercorns and sometimes some red pepper flakes added in a mortar and pestle and then stud the roast with that mix. I also like to use just salt and pepper for seasoning it and try and slice it as thin as you can, it makes killer sammies.


----------



## MI Smoke (Oct 4, 2011)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> If you have a rotisserie us that, if not do a reverse sear.
> 
> I also like to stud my roasts with garlic but since you are only going to cook the roast for a short time you won't benefit much from using whole cloves. What I like to do is crush some whole cloves of garlic and some whole peppercorns and sometimes some red pepper flakes added in a mortar and pestle and then stud the roast with that mix. I also like to use just salt and pepper for seasoning it and try and slice it as thin as you can, it makes killer sammies.



So treat it like a eye of the round?  Is it more or less tender than the eye? 

Thanks Vermin


----------

